# Tranny help! :(



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Tranny making a funny noise! not happy about it.
So i take it to a buddy of mine who is a great mechanic and he has his own shop.

Anyway what happens is... when im in gear, with the clutch fully engaged, it makes like a grinding sound, ill put in in neutral, goes away, let off the clutch, goes away, only happens when im in a gear with the clutch engaged.

My friend told me it was more than likely the Pilot bearing, im not really sure what this is or what it does. haha.

But anyone else have ideas? is my friend right? Pilot Bearing?
if it is the pilot bearing, can i just change that, or would i need a clutch and whatnot also. 06 M6 38k miles if that matters.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would suspect the input bearing/shaft before the pilot bearing, but anything is possible.


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

ya he thought it was either input or pilot bearing. but probably pilot is what he said. looks like were going to have to pull the tranny either way.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be the throw out bearing too. To eliminate the throw out bearing as the noise, while your flying down the road and coasting in gear making the noise with the clutch in, turn the key off just far enough to turn the motor off. Now while coasting in gear with the clutch in, if it's still making the noise you could rule out the throw out bearing as it won't be spinning. And if it's the pilot bearing, cause the motors not spinning, you would expect the sound to get worse. Of course do this only in a safe place.  Hope this helps.


----------

